# Finding an online Broker in Ireland



## sirwilliam (8 Jun 2009)

Hi guys, this is my first post on AAM, thanks to all the advice on many different topics, my problem (it may have been dealt with in a different thread, if so, sorry!) Im trying to find a good reliable execution online broker. Many brokers mentioned in other threads, need a UK or US address, I live in Ireland and want to invest in some shares in UK/US shares. Any advice would be welcomed
 Regards Bill


----------



## strmin (8 Jun 2009)

If you are going to invest only in UK/US shares then you don't want broker in Ireland. I'd recommend http://www.interactivebrokers.com/ . It is at least 50 times cheaper than any irish broker.


----------



## sirwilliam (9 Jun 2009)

thanks strmin for that, looks a good site, although it looks very expensive, when looking at their prices comparison page, There are very large (for me ) volumes of shares mentioned, as I have not done this before no idea what to expect the fees to be for lets say 50, 100, or 1000 shares?


----------



## strmin (9 Jun 2009)

1$ for up to 200 shares. 5$ for 1000 shares


----------



## sirwilliam (9 Jun 2009)

Thank you, it would help if I had studied the sit a bit more in detail!!


----------



## guy incognit (11 Jun 2009)

i just want to buy 4/5 exploration stocks : irish and uk quoted. Small figures and not much activity. What is best broker? I want to track online.


----------



## niceindustry (16 Jun 2009)

i think you can use your friends address in ireland. i think it is no problem


----------

